# Bowden



## oskisan (Jun 12, 2013)

Is this the real deal or a repop? 27 bids at $9k so would hope it is the real deal...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Rare-...627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19dd8c4043


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 12, 2013)

oskisan said:


> Is this the real deal or a repop? 27 bids at $9k so would hope it is the real deal...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Rare-...627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19dd8c4043




Chk out the shipping charge.... My two cents, those bikes are ugly.. and they must have giving up when it came to the seat!?.. All that streamline then plop on a generic saddle... Esh!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 12, 2013)

*reproduction value*



oskisan said:


> Is this the real deal or a repop? 27 bids at $9k so would hope it is the real deal...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Rare-...627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19dd8c4043




there is a Bowden repo? near me for 2900 is it worth that kinda money ?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 12, 2013)

*Prices*

In my opinion, these bikes are overpriced, and there is absolutely no way he can justify 
the $750.00 shipping charge.............Wayne


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm with fatbar. The bike is ugly, period. The only seat that would work with that design is an integrated one. Otherwise, it breaks up the flow of the lines. Not bad for a motorcycle but ugly as a bicycle.


----------



## then8j (Jun 12, 2013)

Doesnt fiberglass degenerate after time and weaken? So it wouldn't be a rideable bike but more like a piece of abstract art to hang on a wall and brag about. Or hang from a ceiling in a restaurant or bar somewhere. There is a bar in Tahoe full of vintage bikes like a time capsule for the public.


----------



## krateman (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't mind the design. I think it was way ahead of it's time. I think it looks farout. If these bikes do become less and less rideable after time, then they are not worth the $40,000. price tag that they often come with. $750. for shipping? He is fargin' crazy! I don't care HOW it is shipped. Geesh.


----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2013)

nice crack by front axle.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 12, 2013)

vincev said:


> nice crack by front axle.




Im starting to think he be shill biding... Plus ive had some fiberglass things from the sixties... They brake very easy... Very brittle...


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jun 12, 2013)

These were designed in the 40s (but still not that attractive).


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2013)

krateman said:


> I don't mind the design. I think it was way ahead of it's time. I think it looks farout. If these bikes do become less and less rideable after time, then they are not worth the $40,000. price tag that they often come with. $750. for shipping? He is fargin' crazy! I don't care HOW it is shipped. Geesh.




While I've seen sellers e.g. BBC ask $40k I've never seen or heard of one selling for that. I believe really nice ones go in the $10-12k range. I think this one is slightly over the money right now. Personally I don't mind the design so much as being a middleweight and the crappy construction. I ride all of my bikes and I don't see these as riders. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well to be fair... he does say he will only charge actual shipping charges, not the $750 that he has listed. A head turning bike but I think I can find better ways to spend 10g's....


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 14, 2013)

*orig v repo*

These bikes are a historical landmark in cycling history - whether they look good or not (does an evinrude look good?) they are completely crazy looking and depending on the kind of collector you are they are a super cool bike to have. Personally I prefer the repro ones because they are rideable - they have been ever so slightly modified structurally to withstand proper riding and they are cheaper than the orig ones. Furthermore the repro ones are more re-issues since they are produced under the same patent which was bought from Bowden in the late 80s. If you ride your bikes then a repro one is the way to go. Alot of orig ones have repro front forks because they typically cracked like the one on ebay.  

No matter which way you look at it though, those bikes stand out a million miles and are worthy of attention and being documented in history. The orig design he made in England after the war even had dynamo hubs that charged a battery. Pretty far ahead of their time.


----------



## bike (Jun 14, 2013)

*I brokered an original restored one*

15k over 10  years ago  I think the og was made in MI and pop/remake MO- experts ARE members of the cabe - maybe they will chime in


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2013)

Those ugly things may have been designed in the 40's but the actual few that were produced came about in 1960. By that time the style was way outdated and just as ugly then as they are now. As a kid during that time I would have never had that on my Christmas list.


----------



## morton (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd go 9K for the vette in back of the bike and he wouldn't need to ship it....I'd pick it up in person!


----------

